# How to remove brass fitting from regulator valve



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The extractors I own are 4 sided and tapered. They have worked on brass fittings for me.

That blue stuff looks like a thread sealer compound.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Extractors should work.

I have used a square shanked cold chisel on some that were too fubarred .

Get a very close size chisel to the I. D., gently drive it straight down into the hole, gently turn the chisel shank with a open end wrench. Keep downward pressure on the chisel, it will turn it out.


ED


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Use care not to create filings. Filings could work their way down to air tools and damage them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The square extractors Proto ) are good but if you don't have those consider cutting it in 2 halves with a hack saw blade cutting on the pull stroke and then tapping the halves loose with a chisel / hammer. Angle the cut a bit since it is a pipe thread and is tapered. Vac the hole to remove any debris regardless what method you use.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Just replace the regulator,...

It ain't over 20 bucks, probably less,....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

By now there's already chips in it, unscrew that plastic housing and remove the diaphragm 
so you can blow it out before using it again.
What size pipe is that?
If it's 3/8" or larger something like this may work, https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-Int...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMf2n6_Ht9cCFWqwswod4MoGZg
I have all the tools and would have drilled it out and retapped it the same size by now if my EZ out did not get it out.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You have enough meat sticking up there that you can also try creating a slot with a hacksaw and using a wide hard blade or old butterknife as a screwdriver.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

I used the square extractors and it came out way. The spiral extractor just produced shavings.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

jkk said:


> I used the square extractors and it came out way. The spiral extractor just produced shavings.


That's why I used the square Proto in my professional life,:biggrin2lus 2 adjustable wrenches can be easily applied 180 degrees apart for even torque.


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

They say that heat will release the sealant used in China to mate these compressor parts together, but I don't buy it. I tried heat from a handheld Mapp gas torch. Didn't budge. I also tried the spiral (helix) easy out type of screw extractors, and only made chips. I didn't have a set of square extractors on hand. Note to self. 

What I did have on hand was a drill bit (for the benefit of future readers finding this thread, as it is a common problem for vibration prone import compressors made with cheap materials and poor thread machining, and to compensate for the poor mechanical fit up, they must use some type of super sealant made with chemicals outlawed in the US before WWII). 

With the right diameter drill bit, I drilled out the remaining brass fitting to a diameter just underneath the crowns of the original threads in the manifold. Then I used a dental pick to break out the brass embedded into the first two or three threads. And then I used an NPT tap the size of the fitting to work in and back out the remainder of the broken off nipple inside the manifold. With the remnants removed by the tap and the dental pick, I re ran the tap to clean the threads for the new replacement nipple, and sealed it yellow Teflon gas tape. No leaks.

I did remove the assembly from the tank in order to thoroughly clean and remove all chips and dust prior to reassembly back to the compressor. Funny that I just did this entire procedure last week. Not something I've ever had to do with old USA built compressors.


----------

